# APR Presents the DQ250 DSG & S tronic TCU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Presents the DQ250 DSG & S tronic TCU Upgrade!










*Product Page*


APR is pleased to present the ultimate transmission control unit (TCU) upgrade for the DQ250 Exx & Fxx DSG and S tronic transmissions! APR’s TCU upgrade is available in engine and power level specific variations and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s factory TCU through the OBD-II port. APR’s patented DirectPort Programming Suite allows the end user to customize the TCU upgrade to their individual needs.

APR’s TCU upgrade enhances the driving experience by incorporating many of the same features typically reserved for high-end Audi Quattro GmbH RS models. Under blistering, wide-open throttle acceleration, the transmission shifts even more quickly than before with a higher rev limit. However, during normal, day-to-day driving, the TCU Upgrade delivers a smooth, more refined, driving experience.

*End User Adjustability*










APR’s DirectPort programming suite allows users to custom tailor the TCU upgrade to their needs at the time of installation. Users are given the following options, which they may change at an APR dealer at any time:


User definable APR pre-optimized shift patterns based on current stage of engine performance
User definable launch control RPM
User definable manual mode max RPM
User definable manual mode automatic upshift on or off
User definable manual mode automatic downshift on or off (Kickdown switch)

_APR will adjust any mismatch between Engine Control Unit (ECU) and TCU max RPM or standing rev limters, should any conflicts arise._

*Drive Mode Characteristics*










Drive mode’s performance and comfort is greatly improved based upon the current stage of engine performance. Gear change upshift and downshift points occur based on engine load and throttle position, rather than hard set points, and as such occur more smoothly and less abruptly. The driver may feel more connected to the vehicle as the gear changes occur more naturally. Under part throttle driving, the transmission will stay in the current gear until the appropriate moment necessary to shift, rather than jumping to higher gears too quickly. This is especially true for calibrations geared towards larger turbocharger systems where response characteristics of the turbocharger changes the part throttle driving experience. Under wide-open throttle acceleration, shifting times are reduced and the maximum shift point RPM is set to the ECU’s rev limiter.


*Sport Mode Characteristics*










Sport mode’s performance and comfort is also greatly improved based upon the current stage of engine performance. Expect extremely fast gear changes as the wide-open throttle shift times are reduced. APR’s taken a two-stage approach to wide-open throttle operation as well. Shift points are optimized to deliver the fastest acceleration possible under wide-open throttle by following the torque curve of each available stage. However, with the pedal pressed far enough to hold the kickdown switch, shifts points override the torque curve and now occur at the maximum engine RPM!

Part-throttle drivability is greatly improved too. Some factory DQ250 transmission software is too aggressively geared towards holding high RPMs, and often uncomfortably downshifts when unwanted. Under low accelerator pedal position, low load driving, gearshifts occur earlier, allowing the driver to enjoy sport mode even during those moments when wide-open throttle operation is not permissible. However, should the driver request more torque with his or her right foot, the transmission comes alive in the true spirit of sport mode!


*Manual Mode Characteristics*










At the time of installation, the user is able to select several options that change the behavior of manual mode. The user has the ability to enable or disable either the manual mode automatic kickdown switch for automatic downshifts as well as the automatic upshift that occurs at redline. For safety and acceleration, APR’s engineers kept the automatic upshift present in first gear.

The ECU defines the maximum engine RPM possible. Using APR’s user definable max RPM settings, the end user can match the ECU’s RPM to the TCU RPM to avoid hitting the engine rev limiter should the automatic redline upshift option remain active. In the case where an APR ECU Upgrade's redline is lower than expected, APR can issue a free ECU update to correct the max engine RPM.

During manual mode shifting times are not only greatly improved, but the artificial delays between requesting a shift with the paddles and shifter are reduced as well. As soon as a shift request is made, the transmission instantly begins the shifting routine. Furthermore, the downshift lockout is removed, allowing the operator to downshift at any point, so long as the next gear does not surpass the max engine RPM.

With manual mode tailored to the end users need, they are presented with a more enjoyable driving experience that operates exactly how they choose. We call it _Performance Without Compromise!_

*Launch Control*










APR’s TCU upgrade enables launch control on all vehicles. At the time of installation, the user is able to select their desired launch RPM, as they see fit! Launch control activates quickly, with a wider operating window, by limiting some of the stubborn activation criteria some models face during activation. The end user will notice launches now occur more rapidly with less delay between releasing the brake and forward momentum. The clutches fully grab quickly off the line and shift times are reduced. This directly translates into faster acceleration!

_APR will adjust any mismatch between Engine Control Unit (ECU) and TCU standing rev limters, should any conflicts arise._

_*Please Note, the vehicle must be equipped with a traction control button to enable launch control.*_

*Gear display indicator*










APR’s TCU upgrade enables the gear display indicator for Drive and Sport mode in the vehicle's multi function display.

*Torque Limits*










All too often TCU upgrades are sold as a solution to “torque limiters” in which many companies charge extra to raise. While some companies may have trouble with torque interventions from the transmission, even at stage I power and torque levels, APR ECU upgrades do not require a TCU upgrade to meet advertised peak torque levels. APR does not charge extra to “raise the limits.” Raising the limits does not increase performance and does not increase the transmission’s ability to hold more torque. The maximum torque limiters are simply removed, allowing customers unrestricted operation. In the event torque is limited by the factory clutches, upgraded units may be installed and torque may be increased without TCU intervention.

*DSG Temperature Management*










Temperature management is an important part of the DQ250 transmission. While some software may simply remove temperature protection routines all together and claim increased cooling performance, APR’s TCU upgrade only allows the maximum safe temperature levels before intervention. Unlike the factory intervention routine, which simply allows for nearly no torque to be transmitted through the transmission at all, APR’s over temp intervention allows for a very limited amount of torque, enough so the vehicle can be safely driven off the track or pulled to the side of the road. In keeping the vehicle moving, airflow continues across the radiator, which in turn keeps coolant temps low and aids in removing heat from the factory DQ250 water to oil cooler to restore full operation.

*Typical Max ECU Rev Limits*


Naturally Aspirated Engines (ex, 3.6L FSI) - 6,800 RPM
2.0T TDI CR Engines - TBD
2.0T EA113 K03 Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
2.0T EA113 K04 Turbo Engines - 7,100 RPM
1.8T & 2.0T EA888 Gen 1 IHI Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
2.0T EA888 Gen 2 IHI Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 Honeywell Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
1.8T EA888 Gen 3 IHI Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 IHI Turbo Engines - 7,100 RPM
K04, Stage III and III+ Upgraded Engines - 7,100 RPM

_Any mismatches in APR ECU/TCU redline can be altered upon request._

*The APR Difference*

_Please note APR’s TCU upgrade is for the Temic Tricore based Exx and Fxx transmissions. Earlier Power PC based Cxx transmissions as found in vehicles such as early K03 based EA113 2.0T’s and older 3.2L VR6’s greatly differ in their features, capabilities and TCU complexity._


*APR TCU Upgrade Creation*










APR’s engineers have taken a direct and custom approach to calibrating the TCU. All too often others create a generic calibration that is forced across a wide range of different vehicles and transmission versions. Unfortunately this generic method of copy and paste tuning can result in some undesirable effects, such as slow up shifts and downshifts, torque interventions, stumbling and immobility. In some extreme cases, damage to the transmission can occur. With hundreds of factory TCU variations available for the DQ250, APR’s engineers have painstakingly ensured every TCU upgrade is created using the transmission’s original file to ensure the ultimate experience!

*APR DirectPort Programming*










APR’s patented DirectPort Programming is now available for the Temic Tricore Exx and Fxx DQ250 transmissions. Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest TCU upgrades for installation directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the TCU and can be uninstalled at any time!

*APR TCU Composer*










APR’s proprietary TCU Composer is used for altering the transmission management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within every TCU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to the handful of pre-defined maps as is common for most tuning companies.

*APR TCU Assembly*










APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the TCU. Through code levels changes, APR's Engineers are able to add future features to the TCU otherwise impossible through calibration changes alone.

*Application Guides*

_For best results, APR advises against mixing and matching non APR TCU and ECU Upgrades. APR cannot guarantee complete compatibility with non APR ECU upgrades. Please read our 30 day money back guarantee section for more details._

*Transmission Types*

DQ250 - Exx & Fxx - Temic Tricore - 6 Speed DSG & S tronic

*Stages*

Stage I - For use with the stock turbo and naturally aspirated engines
Stage II - For use on vehicles with an upgraded K04 Turbocharger
Stage III (COMING SOON!) - For use on vehicles with an upgraded Stage III/III+ or larger Turbocharger

_Each stage is specifically tailored for each individual application_

*Price*

$599

_Please note changing options or switching between stages I and II is free!_

*Supported Vehicles / Engines*

2.0 TDI CR - Transverse - Coming Soon
2.0T - EA113 - Transverse - Exx and Fxx only. Early Cxx models not available. 
1.8T - EA888 Gen 1 - Transverse
2.0T - EA888 Gen 1 - Transverse
2.0T - EA888 Gen 2 - Transverse - (Late model TT)
2.0T - EA888 Gen 3 - Transverse - 2013.5+ Jetta/GLI, Beetle & Passat
2.0T - EA888 Gen 3 - Transverse - New MQB GTI, R, A3, S3, Octavia Etc Coming Soon!
3.6L FSI VR6 - Transverse - Exx and Fxx only. Early Cxx models not available. 

*How to Purchase*

*Locate an APR Dealer*










Use the APR Dealer Locator Tool to find an APR Dealer near you. The APR Dealer will have the ability to upgrade your TCU while you wait!

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarentee*

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee*










All APR TCU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason you are dissatisfied with the APR TCU Upgrade, return to your place of purchase for a full refund, provided you are within the 30 day period from the time of your initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.

*Limited Lifetime Warranty*










All APR TCU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## mrvwoc (Apr 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> APR Presents the DQ250 DSG & S tronic TCU Upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had this done at Eurocode in Torrance, CA. today and it was amazing the difference that it makes for Bugs. I have that with stage one and TCS switch. It was amazing how much better it felt on the road today. Thanks APR and Dave and his Team at Eurocode.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mrvwoc said:


> I had this done at Eurocode in Torrance, CA. today and it was amazing the difference that it makes for Bugs. I have that with stage one and TCS switch. It was amazing how much better it felt on the road today. Thanks APR and Dave and his Team at Eurocode.


I'm very pleased to hear this!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Can't wait to get this done, just have to wait till k04 kits aren't on back order so i can get the DSG k04 tune done with the k04 turbo install…. I Wonder when the K04's will not be on back order arg… "Patiently Waiting"


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

mrvwoc said:


> I had this done at Eurocode in Torrance, CA. today and it was amazing the difference that it makes for Bugs. I have that with stage one and TCS switch. It was amazing how much better it felt on the road today. Thanks APR and Dave and his Team at Eurocode.


How is the stop and go feel of the car? Any lag on the bottom end or is it immediate response?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Brown E said:


> How is the stop and go feel of the car? Any lag on the bottom end or is it immediate response?


So I just had this done and all I can say is wow.. There is no more lag from a stop and go situation. I used to get or feel like a shudder almost when starting from a stop and that delayed reaction. It also used to happen in reverse also. All gone. There's no more of that delayed reaction. 

I have the numbers displayed in the dash as to what gear I'm in and it really holds the gears longer Which feels nice and comfortable. For me the numbers in the dash displaying gear can be distracting to me. I also noticed it doesn't kick into 6th that quickly... Could be for performance or maybe it's getting used to my driving style don't know, it does however get into 6th after a short time. I do love how it made a noticeable difference without making the transmission a hooligan in D Mode but more of a pleasure to drive.

S mode is a different story. Definitely feels like a sport mode but I never had any complaints before but you can feel a big difference as far as the pull.

Manual Mode... I had them disable all the auto shifting and it works... Redlines at 6800 and doesn't shift. I won't be bouncing off the limiter but it does what it's supposed to do. 

Launch Control... Well I couldn't get this to work for me and I have the traction control disable button. Maybe I'm just a bit new to this but I couldn't get it to work. Maybe I'll try again another time but all in all it was worth it. I feel the pull from. 60 to 80 is effortless now and the shifting is more predictable. I just have to be careful now since it's so easy to get the car up there in speed.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

So why not for 2.5L ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

JR Martinez said:


> So why not for 2.5L ?please tell me, 2.5 bastard forgotten child....


Does the 2.5L even come with a DSG?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Does the 2.5L even come with a DSG?


Not that I've ever seen.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Can this be detected by a vw dealer when they're trying to resolve an issue?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Remedy said:


> Can this be detected by a vw dealer when they're trying to resolve an issue?


TD1 is the item used to detect software on the cars automatically upon plugging in with the dealership scan tools. It does not exist for DSG software.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

How much longer until the summer sale?!?


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> TD1 is the item used to detect software on the cars automatically upon plugging in with the dealership scan tools. It does not exist for DSG software.


What about ECU software has been upgraded as well?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

SAHRMB said:


> How much longer until the summer sale?!?


Same.

I'm holding out for either that or Fixx Fest at the end of the year. USP Motorsports did my engine tune on the spot for a smoking deal.


----------



## vakula (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Arin, hi guys!

Hope you will understand my English 

Could you please specify what is the current firmware version of APR DSG released now and whether you plan to update it in the near future?

The matter is that I tested the new firmware DSG DQ250 from APR and eventually moved back to the stock DSG firmware due to some APR firmware shortcomings listed below. I liked it very much, but looking forward ARP to improve major bugs firstly.

*:thumbup: PROS:
*+ acceleration in D mode seems to be better, but this feeling may be due to improved response to accelerator pedal;
+ in D mode reaction to accelerator (gas) improved significantly over the full range of gears from 1 to 6. It makes movement more dynamic and much more interesting!
+ S mode work very well - less engine roar when gear downshift, but still it keeps RPM on necessary level enabling you to accelerate quickly and smoothly.
+ Launch control enabled.

*:thumbdown: CONS:
*- Most major issue - in the process of continuous acceleration you can feel a moment of gear upshifts with specific micro pushes (kicks) in both D and S modes  In stock firmware it works seamlessly and smoothly, but here you can easily notice gear switching process. Adaptation was made via VAG-COM, but it did not change the situation;
- 1st and 2nd gears - these two gears become protracted that makes absolutely uncomfortable movement in traffic jams  You simple loose elasticity and roll forward as it occur engine braking when you come to high RPM of 1st and 2nd gears.
- on the 1st gear there is push (kick) in the moment when you reach and keep on speed of 15 km/h. The same thing happens on the 2nd gear, but I didn't notice at which speed exactly this moment happen. Anyway, there are clearly a software defects.
- 6th gear turns after 100 km/h and hold on until you decrease the speed to 75 km/h approximately and then switches to 5th gear. However, back again to 6th gear can be only after reaching of 100 km/h and it does not matter even if a very light touch on accelerator! I'm sure that with a quiet ride it should shift up to a 6th gear earlier. APR should consider to optimize it.

Would appreciate your feedback on this. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sarki (Nov 22, 2012)

Anybody else have any issues with the DSG TCU tune. Was strongly considering it as I'm not happy with the factory programming but am a bit concerned by Vakula's comments, especially regarding his experience with 1st-2nd gear shifting in traffic. Lots of my driving involves traffic.

Anybody else notice this problem?


----------



## vakula (Apr 11, 2013)

Sarki said:


> Anybody else have any issues with the DSG TCU tune. Was strongly considering it as I'm not happy with the factory programming but am a bit concerned by Vakula's comments, especially regarding his experience with 1st-2nd gear shifting in traffic. Lots of my driving involves traffic.
> 
> Anybody else notice this problem?


Try it yourself! As you know APR offers 30 days moneyback in case you don't like the product. 

My feedback based on real experience, but also I've heard a similar comments from other guys who flashed their DSG with APR. I would like to note that being almost perfectionist by nature, I normally notice some details that most people do not pay attention, but those issues listed above are absolutely obvious and must be fixed by APR. Anyway, I hope and trust that APR will improve their DSG software based on users feedback as I really looking forward to have updated software again. 

It would be good to get comments from APR reps on this matter and release date of fixed software  Guys please


----------



## Sarki (Nov 22, 2012)

vakula said:


> Try it yourself! As you know APR offers 30 days moneyback in case you don't like the product.


Based on your comments it sounds as if you have not been satisfied with the product. Did you speak with APR and request assistance with your concerns or did you take advantage of the 30 day money back policy?


----------



## vakula (Apr 11, 2013)

Sarki said:


> Based on your comments it sounds as if you have not been satisfied with the product. Did you speak with APR and request assistance with your concerns or did you take advantage of the 30 day money back policy?


Product is prospective, but not perfect at the moment. It definitely needs to be tested more carefully and polished by APR team. I'm waiting for improved version very much!

At the moment I revert to stock DSG software by using 30 days money back. Issues also reported to APR dealer, but frankly speaking I'm not sure if they really feed users response back to APR head office.


----------



## vakula (Apr 11, 2013)

Any news on software update?


----------



## vakula (Apr 11, 2013)

Up

There is rumors that new version released?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Version 1.5 is now available. 

V1.5 fixes the common complaint in v1.4/1.41 that, in Drive Mode (not Sport Mode), the 5th to 6th gear upshift occurs at a higher than desirable RPM under light acceleration or constant speed conditions. The 5->6 shift points in a constant speed or ‘light to medium’ acceleration conditions have been reduced to as low as 82% of the v1.4 shift points, while the ‘medium to high’ acceleration 5->6 shift points have remained very similar to v1.4.


----------



## vakula (Apr 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Version 1.5 is now available.
> 
> V1.5 fixes the common complaint in v1.4/1.41 that, in Drive Mode (not Sport Mode), the 5th to 6th gear upshift occurs at a higher than desirable RPM under light acceleration or constant speed conditions. The 5->6 shift points in a constant speed or ‘light to medium’ acceleration conditions have been reduced to as low as 82% of the v1.4 shift points, while the ‘medium to high’ acceleration 5->6 shift points have remained very similar to v1.4.


Thanks Arin, good to know that APR pay attention to users feedback and firmware has beed improved! 

Is there any other improvements in new version except "changes on 5th to 6th gear upshift"?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I also had my car in for the "jerky 1st and 2nd shifting" we will see after the update... I have contemplated going back to stock but I want to give the update a try. Overall I do like the Tune but I think the first and second kick needs to be smoothed out like others have said maybe shift firmness needs to be turned down because you do feel every shift. I will keep you posted.


----------



## vakula (Apr 11, 2013)

@ Vwguy026, really interesting to hear your feedback as seems like you have similar complains. 

I will also try to to update and comment, but test-drive is difficult due to weather conditions


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Can you guys give me the run down on how to repeat the behavior?

What stage are you?
What percentage throttle?
Manual, Drive or Sport?
ESP on or off?


----------



## vakula (Apr 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Can you guys give me the run down on how to repeat the behavior?
> 
> What stage are you?
> What percentage throttle?
> ...


I observed the following issues in old firmware:

1) Most major issue - in the process of continuous acceleration you can feel a moment of gear upshifts with specific micro pushes (kicks) in both D and S modes In stock firmware it works seamlessly and smoothly, but here you can easily notice gear switching process. Adaptation was made via VAG-COM, but it did not change the situation. 
2) On the 1st gear there is push (kick) in the moment when you reach and keep going on speed of 15 km/h approximately. The same thing happens on the 2nd gear, but I didn't notice at which speed exactly this moment happen.

Conditions:

- Stage 1
- Throttle 80-100% for issue 1 and light acceleration for issue 2 above
- Drive, Sport
- ESP on


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wish my local dealer had the cable so I could do the trial flash.... Or at least drive a car with the flash to know if I can live with the way it performs or not. Hope all the issues get worked out


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

All I can say is what s huge world of difference the new tune made. Shifts are smooth and clean and very predictable. 

I'll give further updates when u put more miles on it


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Vwguy026 said:


> All I can say is what s huge world of difference the new tune made. Shifts are smooth and clean and very predictable.
> 
> I'll give further updates when u put more miles on it


So after a couple of days of driving I'm in love with my Beetle Again, the Previous tune became a nightmare. Idk what it was but the car was so jerky in first and Second, and Light throttle wouldn't change gears but would result in just lugging as well as reverse was a jerk with light throttle. After the flash i can say the car drives soooo much better. I don't beat my car and i tend to drive with a light foot and this tune feels much better with no jerkiness. Rolling to a stop sign and taking off the car doesn't guess. Reverse feels as it should and the car doesn't jerk into first and second. Light throttle is more predictable and feels linear. Full throttle feels excellent as well. Tested against a stock bug and well lets just say it was in the rear view mirror more often then it would've liked to be...


----------

